# Sims 2 D/L Error



## JayJay00 (Jan 23, 2004)

When I try to download the Sims 2 game, I get an error while trying to download the third disc at 71%.

A problem occured while trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Catalog\Bins\globalcatbin.bundle.package' from the media.

What do I do?
Thx.

Edit: My computer is an
Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.06GHz
504 MB of RAM


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

By download you mean loading the game off of your disc right? like installing it onto your computer? not actrully getting it from the internet right?


----------



## JayJay00 (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, thats what I meant, installing it onto my computer from the Sims 2 Disks I bought.


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Try installing the game using a different CD/DVD drive.
Try copying all the data off the CD's on to your hard drive and install it from there.

To copy the Sims 2 installation files to your hard drive:

1 - Go into My Computer.
2 - Open drive C.
3 - Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
4 - Name the folder as Disk Images (it is important that the name has a space in it).
5 - Open the disk images folder.
6 - Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
7 - Name this folder Disk1.
8 - Repeat steps 6 and 7 while substituting Disk1 for Disk2 and so on until there are 4 'Disk' folders followed by a number 1 through 4. it is important to note there must not be a space between "Disk" and the number.
9 - Insert Disk 1 of The Sims 2 into your CD-Rom drive and if the autoplay starts, cancel it.
10 - Go into My Computer.
11 - Right-click on your CD-ROM drive and choose Open.
12 - When you see the contents of the disk in the Window, click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Select All.
13 - All the contents of the disk should now be highlighted, click on Edit at the top of the window again and choose Copy.
14 - Open the Disk1 folder you created under C:\Disk Images; click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Paste. This will copy the contents of the CD into the Disk1 folder.
15 - Repeat steps 9 through 14 for the remaining disks until you have copied each disk into its appropriate folder.
16 - Once all the disks have been copied, remove ALL CDs from any drives.
17 - Open the Disk1 folder under Disk Images and double-click on autorun.exe to start the installation.
18 - To save disk space, you can delete the Disk Images folders after the installation is complete.


----------



## JayJay00 (Jan 23, 2004)

I did exactly what you said, but when it gets halfway through disk three again it says:

Cannot copy compressed: Data Error (cyclic redundancy check).

I had it installed on my old computer, this is a new computer and it won't install, so the CD's do work.


----------



## corey19981 (Jan 6, 2006)

yes but that doesn't mean it may have been scratched in the process. I reckon you have a scratched disk. do you have the reciept? you could have it replaced with non scratched disks.


----------



## JayJay00 (Jan 23, 2004)

It is not scratched. I checked it, nothing is wrong or on it. It is practically brand new. I installed it on my old computer, and it was working until I got my new computer.


----------



## tohm (Jul 15, 2005)

Sometimes this happens with me -- but with a different game but a very similar error. (actually I was installing HALO: COMBAT EVOLVED onto my pc and it said the file could be corrupted, etc.and "can't be transfered" but I decided to try this trick and i worked, so I do reccomend trying this out.)

Okay sometimes new computer decide to be stupid and dont like the files on a cd in the CAB files. You can try what I'm about to say while the game is installing or before but whatever works. The way I make it work is right when the error happens I do this:

1. Okay so there is that darn error. You take the file name that's making the error and copy it down. In your case it's TSData\Res\Catalog\Bins\globalcatbin.bundle.package

2. The error is still there. You don't touch the error just minimize the install window by pressing the windows button or alt. ctrl. del. if it's full screen. If it's a small one just click off and open my computer. 

3. Right click on the disc drive in my computer and press 'explore' NOT 'open'. 

4. The files are (if i'm correct in this case') in a CAB file (which the logo is a filing cabnet). Just double click on each one and look through them until you find the folder TSDATA then find the folder RES then so on until you find the globalcatbin.bundle.package file.

5. Click, hold and drag it around whithin the folder. Don't actually remove it from the folder, just move it around. Then go back to the installation and press 'retry' or 'try again' or whatever it says. 

6. This works with many games's errors on file transfers. 

7. Once I had a game that did this with something like 20 files and all I did was these steps and bang! it worked. 

Conclusion: In short, just find the file and move it around WHITHIN it's folder a bit. 

This sometimes tricks the computer and makes it look stupider than it already is.

Of course you could always just give it a big SMACK! but I don't reccomend it


----------



## joxor (Jul 1, 2006)

I bought a new laptop and was having problems installing TS2. Each time I got to Disk 3, it would freeze. The CD's were fairly new and I installed the game on my old PC without a problem. I made sure the disk was clean and scratch-free but it simply would not read. 

I followed the instructions of copying the files off the CD and installing it from the laptop. Install went through without a problem! Thanks!!


----------

